# New Camera!!



## Fleabit (May 11, 2005)

Finally sprung and got a new camera.  I settled on the Cannon A520.  It does way more than my mind can fathom.  The manual is not the best when it comes to shooting small pics.  Has anyone done an article type comment/post that explains macro shooting?  I am browsing all of the search results but if there is a one stop shop, that would be great!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DCBluesman (May 11, 2005)

Congratulations, Rick.  I just went off the deep end and picked up a Canon EOS Digital Rebel and haven't gotten far enough into the manual to take a picture.  I can tell you that Pat Lawson takes some of the most amazing macro photos I've ever seen...as does Richard Kleinhenz (Not to say that others don't!).  Maybe one of them will see this post and gives us a "tips and tricks" post!


----------



## Old Griz (May 11, 2005)

Very nice... I am saving for a new Nikon Digital Body so I can use my existing lenses... 
Thinking of the D70s 6.1 megapixal for $750.. unless I hit the lottery then it is going to be a D2x 12.4 megapixal for $2450 (hey let me dream [][])


----------



## swm6500 (May 11, 2005)

The pictures you posted look great, a little practice and you should have some awesome photos.


----------



## leehljp (May 12, 2005)

Lou,

I picked up (bought) the same camera last week, only the Japanese version, with the 17 - 85 lens. I am curious about one thing. One write up said that the Japanese version of lens were slightly different from the US versions, and I don't remember the difference. It seems like it has to do with either USM or IS. My lens has USM (UltraSonic Motor) and IS (Image Stabilization.)

The Japanese version is called "Kiss Digital N" instead of "Rebel XT". NICE camera!


----------



## DCBluesman (May 12, 2005)

You're right about the lens difference, Hank.  Yours has USM instead of MM...a VERY nice improvement.  A lot of the other particulars about these two lenses are the same or nearly the same.  I know that the 18-55 will need to be upgraded, but the lenses that I would consider are in the $1000 range and I'm not quite ready to make that jump, particularly since I'm no better a photographer than a woodworker! [8D]  I can't wait to see the pictures we get from our new toys.


----------



## jdavis (May 13, 2005)

Congrats Rick. Nice purchase. That is what I have been considering for my digital photo module in computer applications class.


----------



## fritzmccorkle (Jun 14, 2005)

I bought a Nikon D70 a month or two ago myself.  probably a bit of overkill for pens, but i used to be a professional photographer for several years and am also using it to do portraits of my daughter.  the ability to use your existing lenses is very nice, but if they're not the fancy lenses with all the electronics in them you'll not get all the functionality.  i bought the kit that comes with one lens.  i think it's a 17-80 or something close to that.  also, i bought a cheap light tent off ebay.  there are tons of them on there for little money.  they're nice as they collapse and take up less space.
fritz


----------



## ctEaglesc (Jun 14, 2005)

I got a Kodak two years ago 1/2 price( well almost) at Wally world For $150.00.(Tough keeping up with you guys)


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fritzmccorkle_
> <br />I bought a Nikon D70 a month or two ago myself.  probably a bit of overkill for pens, but i used to be a professional photographer for several years and am also using it to do portraits of my daughter.  the ability to use your existing lenses is very nice, but if they're not the fancy lenses with all the electronics in them you'll not get all the functionality.  i bought the kit that comes with one lens.  i think it's a 17-80 or something close to that.  also, i bought a cheap light tent off ebay.  there are tons of them on there for little money.  they're nice as they collapse and take up less space.
> fritz



Hey Fritz,

Good to see you on the forum.  How's my favorite Marine photograper doint these days? []


----------



## jckossoy (Jun 15, 2005)

I bought a Canon Rebel XT about a month ago.  8 MP, interchangable lenses.  Used it for a Bat Mitvah that I took pictures for (my rabbi's daughter).  Took excellent pics.  I'll be using it again on Friday when I take the last day of school pics at my shuls, day school.

Kol Tov,


----------



## fritzmccorkle (Jun 22, 2005)

i'm good william.  you getting used to life in the new location?  why don't you all me anymore?  hahaa  these new cameras are something yes?  i had spots appearing on my pics.  it ended up being dirt on the ......i forget the name, but it's the part that picks up the image.  the place i bought it from didn't want to clean it.  my only real choices were buy the ac adapter (to ensure the camera didn't power off while i was cleaning it with the mirror locked up.  also while it's hooked to the ac adapter there is no charge to the....part i can't remember.)  AC adapter was 75, special cleaning solution was 7.99 and special swabs were 5 bucks each.  i ended up needing two of the three i bought.  i did get it cleaned, but to be honest it had had these dots since day one and i was a bit miffed about it.  but who wants to send to nikon and be without a camera for six weeks?  also they told me that the last one they sent in for cleaning cost $235.
fritz


----------

